# Psoriasis



## GTN (10 May 2011)

Hi... 

Just wondering if anyone else who suffers from Psoriasis . I have it on my arms and legs , not too bad in winter with longs on and jackets but at this time of the year I would like to were shorts and short sleeve tops more often. Has anyone found any magical cures / relief that helps them .

I find that at this time of the year to wear shorts and save the embarressment of everyone looking at my legs I take off for early morning spins . Has anyone else any problems with psoriasis when cycling....

Thanks..

GTN.


----------



## henshaw11 (11 May 2011)

'Fraid my bag's excema, and it's generally pretty minor too (you have my sympathy - the one nasty occurance I had was for 6 months on the soles of the feet) - but I thought psoriasis (plus some other skin conditions) actually improved with some degree of UV exposure. Perhaps riding later in the day could actually be more beneficial ?

I guess it's easy for me to say, but I suspect most people don't actually look that closely at cyclists, even though you may feel quite self-conscious about it.


----------



## Aperitif (11 May 2011)

You might want to Google a product called 'Biafine' - available in French pharmacies etc... The reason that I know this is because I have just read an email from my sister, recommending this product to my other sister! From reading stuff online, it sounds helpful, but I make no recommendation as to suitability, obviously.

http://www.blisspharmacy.co.uk/product101058/biafine-act-1395g.aspx is where I'm going to get some for my sister. Amazon sell it at a hefty price - apparently it is about 10€ in France.


----------



## GTN (13 May 2011)

Thanks for taking time to replyRegards.GTN


----------



## pig on a bike (13 May 2011)

You are out there on your bike dont give a dam whot people think


----------



## NotFabian (14 May 2011)

hi GTN,

I'm a long term sufferer, I'm in my early 40's and have had it since early teens. I've been an inpatient 2+ times getting clear each time, apart from a never ending cocktail of topical creams, lotions and potions, I've been on methotraxate and neotigison tablet form over the years each with horrible side effects! Have you tried Dovonex and/or dovobet? The latter has a steroid which can clear things up pretty quick(1-2 weeks) and the former can help keep it at bay(to a degree). I'm sure you've UVB light, it works well but short lasting. What about Exorex LOTION(not cream)?

I know its a complex subject and I could go on...

In relation to the embarrassment, I empathise, I'm 40+ and am still self conscious about it, especially cause we're active and the need to be 'scantily clad' is part and parcel of our lifestyle. 

People do ask, I know they mean no harm and are just curious/nosey, but sometimes I wish they'd have more tact.








If you want a bit more detail about my previous treatments, useful or otherwise don't hesitate.

NotFabian


----------

